# tga subcool strongest strain?



## jayww (Apr 17, 2010)

whats the strongest knock ya on your ass strain from tga's lineup?


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 22, 2010)

probably Vortex, Space Bomb or JTR but all their stuff is pretty potent. The only strains that people really report low potency on are Orange Velvet, Jillybean, and Agent Orange. That being said there are some phenos of Jillybean and Agent Orange that are very potent.


----------



## dragonbud (Apr 22, 2010)

Just got the Dairy Queen seeds from Attitude. Really excited about the new genetics from this company. My genetics are Romulan x cheese x cindy 99. Supposed to be some stanky shit. I have to get a fresh carbon scrubber filter before I even screw with this stuff, supposed to be extremely smelly.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dairy Queen is Cheese x C99 there's no romulan in it. I don't know whats up with the Attitude but they have the lineage wrong on several TGA strains.


----------



## tropical (Apr 23, 2010)

A certain pheno of Jack the Ripper maybe their strongest. I think they call it solient green or something like that. I've got a friend that grows a lot of his stuff. He's got some 3-D and JTR going on right now.


----------



## Anita Bhonghitt (Apr 24, 2010)

I think potency with TGA's strains come down to finding the right pheno in a pack of seeds and then getting a mother plant going and running clones. I find a lot of variation in their strains. Tasty stuff though!!! Just wish it was a little more consistant.


----------



## delstele (Apr 24, 2010)

Anita Bhonghitt said:


> I think potency with TGA's strains come down to finding the right pheno in a pack of seeds and then getting a mother plant going and running clones. I find a lot of variation in their strains. Tasty stuff though!!! Just wish it was a little more consistant.



Any strain is like that you have to run a bunch of plant's to find that one special pheno. Why do you think bean's from a good breader cost so much..


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 24, 2010)

My advice would be to pick a strain from a professional breeder rather than a pollen tosser like SubCool. 

Try Reeferman or Shantibaba for example. They were world famous and winnng awards before SubCool thought up a name that he thought and hoped would be seen as being cool by others.


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 24, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> My advice would be to pick a strain from a professional breeder rather than a pollen tosser like SubCool.
> 
> Try Reeferman or Shantibaba for example. They were world famous and winnng awards before SubCool thought up a name that he thought and hoped would be seen as being cool by others.


what he said.


----------



## tropical (Apr 24, 2010)

I disagree about Subcool's stuff. His strains are not as stabilized, but most of the pheno's you get are great anyways. Some of the pheno's are absolutely incredible, like that one Jack The Ripper pheno. To each his own though. If you want to do a SOG, have space limitations and want uniformity, then I'd definitely go with one of the breeders listed above. I'm mostly an outdoor grower, so those things don't apply to me as much.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 24, 2010)

I've personally grown out 90% of Subs gear and i can tell you from experience they are amazing. The flavors and highs his hybrids create are outsanding. Sure you have to do some hunting but the possibilities are worth it. I've grown strains from Shanti as well as Reeferman and I can tell you Subs strains are on the level. I have also found more keepers from Sub than Reeferman.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 24, 2010)

delstele said:


> Any strain is like that you have to run a bunch of plant's to find that one special pheno. Why do you think bean's from a good breader cost so much..


You have to look for the right pheno's no matter who the breeders are. Breeders are people who have access to good genetics and want to share the wealth. Even with IBL's or for that matter landrace strains, certain plants are going to be better than others. You can't manipulte nature, there are laws of science you can't get around. Look at Tom Hill, He states that you should probably go through 50 seed of his haze to find that special plant. Also, with his Deep Chunk he says you should find that special female within a group 20 females.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> My advice would be to pick a strain from a professional breeder rather than a pollen tosser like SubCool.
> 
> Try Reeferman or Shantibaba for example. They were world famous and winnng awards before SubCool thought up a name that he thought and hoped would be seen as being cool by others.


Your an idiot. He took his name from working in heating and air conditioning as in subcooling, the condition where the liquid refrigerant is colder than the minimum temperature (saturation temperature) required to keep it from boiling and, hence, change from the liquid to a gas phase. It's just a name get over it.


----------



## haze2 (Apr 24, 2010)

Very nice debate, Im lovin it.


----------



## tropical (Apr 24, 2010)

Some of the dankest looking plants and dried herb I've ever seen came from Subcool. I couldn't believe what I saw about 4 or 5 years back from some of SubCool's grows. I mean PINK weed. He has some of the best seeds on the market today imo. The guy is VERY, VERY good at what he does. The only drawback is I don't think he offers any fem'd seeds. If anyone out there has ever ordered Jack the Ripper, you KNOW they are Jack the Ripper seeds too. They are gigantic beans.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Apr 24, 2010)

I found TGA back in 06' I first tried JC2 and Royals Revenge and got such great results I decided to try out more and found nothing but dank. If Subcool's genetics sucked I wouldn't of put so much time and energy going through his strains and it deffinately paid off.


----------



## haze2 (Apr 24, 2010)

I do have to say I am having a serious issue with nanners poppin out all over select Jillys and 3rd dimension and I believe really starting to spread to the pandoras box, quite disappointed I will have to say. 4 months of nothing but TENDER LOVING CARE and NURTURING and now I have nanners all over the place. Haze


----------



## UncleRawkus (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't know I just got some querkle and cheese quake, and I dont know if he's a pollen tosser or what. Mr. nice is cool, but is'nt that reeferman a white supremicst while we're bashing people we don't even know?


----------



## The Snowman (Nov 8, 2010)

i always love a good debate


----------



## tingpoon (Nov 8, 2010)

tga is my #1 strain, everything always germs and grows out big and strong.




the third dimension, the void, space bomb, jacks cleaner get my vote


----------



## tardis (Nov 8, 2010)

jayww said:


> whats the strongest knock ya on your ass strain from tga's lineup?


Yeah Jack the Ripper because the high on that is really knock you on your ass confuse your head as to who you are and what you are doing and why your mouth tastes like lemon candy.

Possibly Pandoras Box, i'll find out when I grow one 2011, but its got a very potent JTR male backcrossed with itself if what I read is right. So genetic gamble speaking, that one should be pretty damned potent.


----------



## bluesdad (Nov 24, 2010)

i wish i knew ,out of 6 beans 6 males.whos got the money to throw away nowadays. dont get me wrong,they got some fire genetics,but i'd rather buy 5 fem. and get 5 females.Feminized is the way to go cuz i need a sure thing with my budget.


----------



## The Ruiner (Nov 24, 2010)

I only grew a few JTR's from clone...I was happy with it.

but I see the point about differences between breeders. A lof of the old school dudes were testing for so many different attributes, and getting results which set them apart, and gave a huge headstart for everyone else to follow. These are the guys with real knowledge of plant physiology that bred in things like pest and disease resistances, climate tolerance and hardiness, potency, ease of cultivation, in other words they did all the hard work over decades of trial and error for the relatively few strains from yester-year (compared to the rate they are churned out nowdays).

Strains nowdays are not put up to the rigors they once were, breeders took a certain pride in producing a truly finished strain, not just a pheno that was possible. 

Whether we acknowledge this or not, we all owe a huge debt of gratitude to the pioneers that bred these amazing plants that have been the backbone of literally every strain on the market today. They took landrace strains, interbred them for effect, stablized them, and essentially passed it down to all of us so that we could look like we actually know what we are doing.

Thank you.


----------



## embry928 (Nov 24, 2010)

you got that right


----------



## Monkeymonk840 (Oct 25, 2011)

Dude subs shit is prob the best I've seen. I get lots of girls too. Def better than shanti and reeferman. Due to better genetics. Sub n his danksters have more access to the scene also. Shanti is in europe and reef is in bc. Neither one of those areas is near California that's the weed Mecca always has always will sub is right there. On my experience the bcs pheno and the jc r my favs but I got dq chernobyl n plushberry to try got jc2 cheese quake the flav jb vortex querkle jtr to run still. I'm not a white strain fan so fuck shanti n reef has fire but all his good shits always sold out. Try dj short spice of life or calicon too.


----------



## Springtucky (Oct 26, 2011)

I find phenos that range in tga gear but they are all FROSTY...I will not hesitate to grow his crosses made with his male Space Queen because no matter the pheno I can find the one I want in a pack of 5, and no matter what trichrome production is on every pheno, just watch out when you get the ones that are most resinous.


----------



## hiluxphantom (Oct 30, 2011)

this thread is dead


----------



## Matt Rize (Oct 30, 2011)

Vortex has little to no ceiling and very high THC%. Thats what I count as potent because I can get too high on it.

Bricktop hating lol


----------



## GHOPZZ (Oct 30, 2011)

from experience which one yields better, Vortex or Jack the Ripper?


----------



## ststepen420 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bringing it back........I just have to wonder why the stoner who started this didn't just ask sub in the first place....he does happen to be a member....good reading anyways


----------



## bleuballz (Oct 30, 2012)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Your an idiot. He took his name from working in heating and air conditioning as in subcooling, the condition where the liquid refrigerant is colder than the minimum temperature (saturation temperature) required to keep it from boiling and, hence, change from the liquid to a gas phase. It's just a name get over it.


I think someone is EPA certified. : )


----------



## GUN1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Anyone done chernobyl?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 31, 2012)

UncleRawkus said:


> I don't know I just got some querkle and cheese quake, and I dont know if he's a pollen tosser or what. Mr. nice is cool, but is'nt that reeferman a white supremicst while we're bashing people we don't even know?


wtf reeferman is a white supremist? first time I've heard that one anyone know if thats true?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2012)

You hear some crazy shit around this place!


----------



## youngdog (Oct 31, 2012)

I grew out some dairy queen and some querkle. The dairy queen is very potent with a great stack and nice yields. The querkle is very potent nice grape smell and mid size yields. Both excellent strains.


----------



## blindbaby (Oct 31, 2012)

i did some jtr. and one pheno, looked exactly like jacks cleaner. it was a sativa dom. two of the other phenos, hermed. the one i got was preety fair. not worth keeping, but i did smoke it up. i have some seeds that were given to me. pandora x red thai. i gave some to a freind, and he says no problems. and he is still raising it, after a year or so. says its very popular, with his patients...i still have some of these seeds, but have not grown any out. dont know who made the cross. sannies sounds like a good product as well as being affordable. i have some extreama, and madshack, that i hope to have time and space for one day.,


----------



## truepunk87 (Oct 31, 2012)

GUN1 said:


> Anyone done chernobyl?


Yes, here's mine @50 days 12/12


----------



## cotchept (Oct 31, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> wtf reeferman is a white supremist? first time I've heard that one anyone know if thats true?


it actually is. or rather, he used to be a white supremacist. I don't think he is any more. when I met him he was a nice guy but then again, i'm white. 



GHOPZZ said:


> from experience which one yields better, Vortex or Jack the Ripper?


The Vortex and JTR are the strongest TGA strains i've tried. JTR yields better but if you find the right pheno of Vortex nothing beats in all around awesomeness.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 31, 2012)

Being a breeder and a white supremacist... odd combo. Especially since you'd think a breeder might understand a thing or two about hybrid vigor.


----------



## cotchept (Oct 31, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Being a breeder and a white supremacist... odd combo. Especially since you'd think a breeder might understand a thing or two about hybrid vigor.


lmao. also he's from Canada which I know only has a handful of black people. and I bet Canadian black dudes are super nice. so yeah it's a bit odd.

I think I read the white supremacist quote in a recent thread about him on IC if anyone wants to go dig it up. Supposedly he's been working on some new stuff.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Nov 3, 2012)

stop trolling TGA threads, i'm marking you for spam because you don't know how to stfu.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Nov 3, 2012)

on a side note, The Chernobyl i just finished growing is the most potent pot i've grown from tga, she's dense, fast to flower and packs on weight. smells like Limes and Peaches in a good way, no stinky fruity smell at all, very clean. about 2-3 weeks since cut down and i'm loving the smoke. the other chernobyl phenos are potent too, i just picked the best girl from a 10 pack(7 girls total), the cheese hybrids he's made are very nice too when it comes to yields/flavour/high they score high on all of them


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 3, 2012)

Have you grown his cheese quake or Jtr omgwtfbbq? One of those is going on my next order


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 3, 2012)

the cheese quake is amazing. we had 3 phenos but our cheese quake A was a short stocky resinous beast.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Nov 3, 2012)

truepunk87 said:


> Have you grown his cheese quake or Jtr omgwtfbbq? One of those is going on my next order


ive grown JTR and all of its hybrids including ripped bubba, i got 1/5 females and she was very nice, cherry lemonade smell, pink and purple and frosty as hell. the cheesequake i got a freebie and it was a girl, she wasnt comparable to my clones so i never kept her.

the jtr can be really potent for a 9 week haze, it can pop bananas though, i'd start watching around week 4-7 just incase although its unlikely if you don't stress them much in flower.


----------



## truepunk87 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 3, 2012)

i love all of subs strains. ive personally grown 13. jilly bean, kaboom, qleaner, cheese quake, pandoras box, space bomb, agent orange, pink lady (plushberry), space jill, deep purple, the third dimension, and a few others.......... 

dont let people take the wind out of your sails. selecting and sexing plants is one of the most fun parts of this obsession. fem seeds are great but the feeling of hard work and allowing subs genetics to do their thing and displaying all their gnarly phenos is priceless.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 11, 2012)

love subcools stuff my fav on market today .


----------



## blindbaby (Nov 11, 2012)

i have yet to smoke any that was "outstanding", in the potency dept. however, he seems to be very good at the flaver end of things. very tasty. i had four phenos of jtr. one was identical to the one in the dank book "jacks cleaner". it was very up high. two of the others hermied. so i ended up with the one. it was good smoke. but not excellent. all in the minds eye, i think. seems sannie puts tones of work into his streains. i have some extrema, and two free madshack, i have not gotten around to popping. another good one is mandala seeds. dr green thumb, is spendy. but look promising.


----------



## blindbaby (Nov 17, 2012)

i loved smoking dairy qween. never grew any.


----------



## blindbaby (Nov 17, 2012)

need to get off the racist, white supremist, class warefare shit. this is MOSTLY EXTINCT, an really is not used in society today. how could it be? laws different. anyone who calls someone a racist. based on what? an opionion? remember how it started? no use the N word. fine. but now, thats never an issue. its more like "laws are for white men". not colored folk. so. if people of color are called out on the carpet for ANLYTHING. its raseism, or white suppremicy. correct?????? we are done as a nation, if this is thought of as the way it is, or should be. not happly living in usa? THEN LEAVE. just so tired of hearing this race card excuse. for EVERYTHING!


----------



## cannabiscult (Nov 17, 2012)

im gonna stand behind chernobyl as being one of the top 10 most potent strains ive tried in my short 15 years smoking


----------



## redfrogs (Nov 17, 2012)

jayww said:


> whats the strongest knock ya on your ass strain from tga's lineup?


My votes Kaboom sativa pheno with lots of foxtailing. Tga says like 9-11 weeks, cut it at 7-8; its very trippy if cut early. My mate who grows G13 PE was seeing aliens and lasers in the sky lol.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Nov 17, 2012)

redfrogs said:


> My votes Kaboom sativa pheno with lots of foxtailing. Tga says like 9-11 weeks, cut it at 7-8; its very trippy if cut early. My mate who grows G13 PE was seeing aliens and lasers in the sky lol.


weed doesn't make you see aliens and lasers, stupidity does. still good weed is good weed


----------



## Jogro (Nov 18, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Being a breeder and a white supremacist... odd combo. Especially since you'd think a breeder might understand a thing or two about hybrid vigor.


Good one!

Before he got into breeding cannabis, apparently Reeferman was a PIG breeder, and he actually bred some award-winning SWINE breed. You can't make this stuff up. 

The story with the supremacy stuff, is that he grew up in a family of white supremacists from Canada. I think you can fault someone for many things they've done or even haven't done, but I don't think you can fault someone for picking their parents badly. 

Anyway, despite his family to this day being involved, Reeferman claims to have split with the white supremacists ten years ago, has publically repudiated them, and he also claims he hasn't interacted with them since. Apparently, they weren't too pleased with him, when he got involved with cannabis, either.


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 18, 2012)

for trippiness, consensus seems to be jack the ripper. jack's cleaner 2 isn't shabby in that regard, but it has some stone going on too.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> weed doesn't make you see aliens and lasers, stupidity does. still good weed is good weed


for real dude's probally never even smoked weed just trying to act cool on a grow site. aliens and lasers  lmao..


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 18, 2012)

conquistador or bubba gum


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jun 17, 2014)

blindbaby said:


> need to get off the racist, white supremist, class warefare shit. this is MOSTLY EXTINCT, an really is not used in society today. how could it be? laws different. anyone who calls someone a racist. based on what? an opionion? remember how it started? no use the N word. fine. but now, thats never an issue. its more like "laws are for white men". not colored folk. so. if people of color are called out on the carpet for ANLYTHING. its raseism, or white suppremicy. correct?????? we are done as a nation, if this is thought of as the way it is, or should be. not happly living in usa? THEN LEAVE. just so tired of hearing this race card excuse. for EVERYTHING!


its not a race card excuse if he actually is,is it......and what do you mean by ppl of color,,,as we are all a color.and he lives in canada,not the states.and why should ppl of color leave because of racism.its the racists who should leave.its just another form of hatred,which is destructive.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 17, 2014)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> weed doesn't make you see aliens and lasers, stupidity does. still good weed is good weed


Your stupidity shines clearer than a dirty diaper on a blue summer day.


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Jun 17, 2014)

It really depends on what you consider potent too....are you looking for a potent indica? The answer from sub is Deep Purple, hands down the most potent indica me or my patients say they've ever had...2 tokes your asleep, period

Sativa wise, as everyone has already told, JTR is some special genetics ....

To each their own; I have tried strains from many many many breeders...if you have good parents it doesn't matter how long you've been breeding for...sub may be doing a lot of polyhybrids, but try his gear instead of reading google searches....subs work is legit! My ace of spades is fire af and I put it against anything anytime anywhere! Potent af and tasty to boot!


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 17, 2014)

TwooDeff425 said:


> It really depends on what you consider potent too....are you looking for a potent indica? The answer from sub is Deep Purple, hands down the most potent indica me or my patients say they've ever had...2 tokes your asleep, period
> 
> Sativa wise, as everyone has already told, JTR is some special genetics ....
> 
> To each their own; I have tried strains from many many many breeders...if you have good parents it doesn't matter how long you've been breeding for...sub may be doing a lot of polyhybrids, but try his gear instead of reading google searches....subs work is legit! My ace of spades is fire af and I put it against anything anytime anywhere! Potent af and tasty to boot!


Unfortunately you have no cup, no cup no service. Once you get yourself a cup you can consider your strain a winner.


----------



## wcharles (Jun 17, 2014)

im going to get some tga as soon as i can, my problem is i dont want to get 2 or 3 strains that all taste the same or close. i see where he uses the same few strains to cross everything with.thats just what it looks to me but im prob wrong cause ive never tried any of his stuff


----------



## sincitygrowJB (Jun 18, 2014)

Just pick up some plush berry & ripped bubba my first TGA strains we'll be popping them soon keep it green y'all!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 18, 2014)

wcharles said:


> i see where he uses the same few strains to cross everything with.thats just what it looks to me but im prob wrong cause ive never tried any of his stuff


That's the norm. Every breeder has a stud male or two that have a role in the hay with every clone-only under the sun, and then sell the resulting F1's. Very few breeders work their lines, or have a stable full of great males.


----------



## Big Trees (Jun 18, 2014)

look at Dj Short


----------



## TwooDeff425 (Jun 18, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> Unfortunately you have no cup, no cup no service. Once you get yourself a cup you can consider your strain a winner.


Bro your starting to troll my posts now...bravo to you for one...two I have two cups actually, first places finishes and a judges choice to go along with that

Taste buds in Seattle in 2011 and kind cup at my local access point in 2012...all for my ace of spades strain

Lol you've done what again? Besides troll me and now my posts...thanks for the flattery and thank you for coming off like an idiot! Move along


----------



## wcharles (Jun 18, 2014)

im going to order ounce i get my new house out in the country, that way if i get a few males i can make some seeds(ill have 2 buildings just to grow..lol..


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 19, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> Your stupidity shines clearer than a dirty diaper on a blue summer day.


wtf does that mean Richard.? are you going Dennis miller on us?? no really, that was pretty good. I'll be saying that back to myself all day. thanks,not. just like,"not trusty, those Humboldters". you have a real talent for obscure clichés. that cliché is gayer than a unicorns dick. hmmm ,where have I read that before??. must be some cool dude made that up. yep that is it.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 19, 2014)

zugbug16 said:


> wtf does that mean Richard.? are you going Dennis miller on us?? no really, that was pretty good. I'll be saying that back to myself all day. thanks,not. just like,"not trusty, those Humboldters". you have a real talent for obscure clichés. that cliché is gayer than a unicorns dick. hmmm ,where have I read that before??. must be some cool dude made that up. yep that is it.


I think I googled to find the best comeback and that was it.


----------



## Scroga (Jun 19, 2014)

im interested on any info about ripped bubba please....have heard some herm reports..


----------



## charface (Jun 19, 2014)

Tired of little bitches bagging on the sub-man.
Have you not watched him and Jill smoke weed n air guitar?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 19, 2014)

Scroga said:


> im interested on any info about ripped bubba please....have heard some herm reports..


Ran 3 and got two girls. One was sticky and sparkly by week 4 12/12. Finished right at 60 days. Ran clones for 3 more runs; smaller buds, but similar yields, which were very good.
Smoke is excellent night time pain relief...evenings as well. A heavy body high, but an almost trippy head buzz on top. The other girl was almost cherry tasting, but less yield and potency. Both were trouble free and easy to clone. 

I compare it very favorably to a Bodhi Sunshine Daydream in taste, looks, and high, but the SSDD took two weeks longer to finish. If you can find an old RIU thread 'stickiest buds' there are pics there.


----------



## Scroga (Jun 20, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Ran 3 and got two girls. One was sticky and sparkly by week 4 12/12. Finished right at 60 days. Ran clones for 3 more runs; smaller buds, but similar yields, which were very good.
> Smoke is excellent night time pain relief...evenings as well. A heavy body high, but an almost trippy head buzz on top. The other girl was almost cherry tasting, but less yield and potency. Both were trouble free and easy to clone.
> 
> I compare it very favorably to a Bodhi Sunshine Daydream in taste, looks, and high, but the SSDD took two weeks longer to finish. If you can find an old RIU thread 'stickiest buds' there are pics there.


Thanks Amos...i love the warm fuzzy couch of good bubba..does it compare? if not this i was thinking of checking out Bodhis bubba x ...


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 20, 2014)

Scroga said:


> im interested on any info about ripped bubba please....have heard some herm reports..


preach it brother. the sub man is cool and not just, "a pollen tosser". remember he is member here. respect here runs short most of the time. he is good to go. a righteous man.
I just ordered 6 strain fromdutchseedgrowers at 50% off with code:50%, (100euros) and got 6 more TGA strains free. free shipping, with code: FRDSG guaranteed to the front door, no questions. if crushed, they replace- no questions. if any body wants them you know where to go. I just thought somebody might want to know.
bluesdad (member-RIU) said he is short on $$, so I thought that tip might help. I spent 500 $$ there, they are fairly new biz.. I had a marketing company and helped them out with a few policies. example: instead of getting the freebies they want to give you, I recommended that they create an option window for you to pick the breeder you want and the seed you want. they did.+ free tracking.
now, they mad me a rep. for them , and I did not even ask. no more W.U. fees. happy to share!! it's all good. not a hog. bluesdad.let me know. I'll hook you up.


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 20, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> I think I googled to find the best comeback and that was it.


I have 5 deep purple. can't wait to try the other 12 to get here. bbbbwwhhaaaaa and 65 others I can't remember _ 17 to put in smart pots. man I have created a monster. just can't get enough. tying to find the best for mychronic pain. I am excited about the pennywise. It has 12 t 15% cbd. screamingly high, man he is a great breeder. what it THDv or CBG: cannabiggerol-google it?
go to dutch seed and look. thhe sale ends on the 20th-today. i'll try to get them to extend it.not the unicorns' schwansengruber. (blazing cowboys)


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 20, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> I think I googled to find the best comeback and that was it.


it is on the way with 11 others from dutchseedgrowers.com. keep you posted got deep purple now. watch this thread


----------



## kindnug (Jun 20, 2014)

Amos, have you only grown one pheno. of SSDD? + do you have anymore beans?
Jabba's Stash has multiple keeper phenotypes. I'm sure SSDD would too!
I've got 9/20 female Quantum Kush in the hoop-house, all have shown pre-flowers.

Dutchseedgrowers don't need anymore advertising agents, plenty around already.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jun 20, 2014)

what sub sais about turpenes is interesting


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 20, 2014)

Sunshine daydream, had three females, two a like, while one was different. Not a huge sample but here is my keeper. I respect Amos opinions (granted I wouldn't touch any subs gear). Here she is and I bought more just because the male is gone and I'd love to dive Into the genetics more. Popping more this summer for some male pollen. This Is my go to pain medication. One toke, instant relaxation, a joint and it's incapacitated city.


----------



## zugbug16 (Jun 20, 2014)

zugbug16 said:


> it is on the way with 11 others from dutchseedgrowers.com. keep you posted got deep purple now. watch this thread


Kindnut.should be Assnut, I am only trying to help people out. I am sure you have never needed help. do not be a disrespectful on this forum. I know it is hard for you to do that , but try, OK? bluesdad (rui member) is in need of gear. I know you will not help him. I did not ask to be a rep. they asked me. since I owned my company and changed some of their policies to help them out as well. now you can choose the breeder you want and the beans you want, not the ones they want to give you. It is good to know you do not have to worry an more about getting your beans if they are: crushed, stolen or they do not sprout and you get what you want for the lowest price. I do not know what is wrong with letting rui members know this is the best place to go. I would be grateful if somebody told me that. If you have to get beans and do not make our own, this is the place to go. I spent at least 5 grand at ATTitude this year. no more. from now on you know where I'll spent my $$ DSG. So go somewhere else with that attitude. we do not need it here. there are enough assholes here. we do not need any more. If I want your opinion, I'll beat it out of you. mma instructor for 7 yrs.' comes in handy, knowhatImean??glair
like you, I have 3 hoop houses 50' long. you can read how I built them since I have a degree in construction and served a 4 yr. apprenticeship as a carpenter and ran my own crew as well. hate to be you man. just wait until you need help. nobody will be there for you . to bad. now move along.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 20, 2014)

Way to be a hypocrite Zug. And play the Internet tough guy act? Seriously no one gives a flying fuck about your supposed ninja skills. Kindnug (get his name right, being respectful right?) Is a pretty helpful member, not that he needs repping, but your incoherent wall of text makes you come across as a dick and completely undermines your message


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2014)

Scroga said:


> Thanks Amos...i love the warm fuzzy couch of good bubba..does it compare? if not this i was thinking of checking out Bodhis bubba x ...


I don't have a lot of experience w/ bubbas. A straight couchlock to me is only good for last thing at night, but RB has a great mind/body combination. Very well liked by amigos who got some. 

Just chopped a pre 98 Bubba [ Loud Se-eds ] a day ago @ 8 weeks flat that looks exactly like their pics and description. 



kindnug said:


> Amos, have you only grown one pheno. of SSDD? + do you have anymore beans?
> Jabba's Stash has multiple keeper phenotypes. I'm sure SSDD would too!


Definitely agree, there. I've got 2 more just past 6 wks flower - one tall, one short, and neither looking much like the one before. Same for 3 Blood Orange in the same tent. One actually smells orange, and looks like she'll be done @ 8 weeks with good yield. That's a mom. The other two look and smell as disimilar as any other 2 random plants. I still have better than half the pack of them both, but with the upcoming chops, those beans will be cycled to the bottom of the 'must run' bin. 

Still have [Bodhi] ATF, Solo's Stash, and Ancient OG to get to, and over half packs of Goji and BBH that I should get back to, but they'll just have to wait. Some extremely pineapple c-99 clones, some Ace of Spades clones, and the Blood Orange clones have squatter's rights for the time ahead.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2014)

BTW - as the thread is about TGA strongest strains, I've begun the day with [lime slurpee] chernobyl, and it is an extremely fine day so far.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm hoping I find a strong Quantum Kush.
Supposedly there's a phenotype that tests @ 30% Thc.
Doubt I'll get one with that high THC with only 9 females.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 20, 2014)

zugbug16 said:


> Kindnut.should be Assnut, I am only trying to help people out.


I didn't read the rest of your wall of text.

No one asked for your help, this thread isn't a seed-bank advertisement.
I use a few different seedbanks, I wouldn't be a rep. for any of them(even if they paid me)

I don't come to this site for self gratification.
I help people by giving(not advertising my favorite seedbank).


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 20, 2014)

this zug guy is out there. Kind's always been a cool dude as far as I have seen. 

Mr. I've trained MMA for 7 years. Lol what a joke, the only people that talk like that are so insecure and ridiculously pathetic that they get added to my ignore list instantly


----------



## kindnug (Jun 20, 2014)

He should come see me, bullet's don't care how well you can fight or your size.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 20, 2014)

maybe they care about how long you've worked construction or if you can build a hoop house? lol


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 20, 2014)

kindnug said:


> He should come see me, bullet's don't care how well you can fight or your size.


 he ain't worth a jail sentence, the community would miss ya. Plus you are better than that


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2014)

kindnug said:


> He should come see me, bullet's don't care how well you can fight or your size.





TonightYou said:


> he ain't worth a jail sentence, the community would miss ya. Plus you are better than that


The goal is always to walk on the peaceful path among other cool folk, TY. Unfortunately, some less than cool cats inevitably find their way into the gatherings. Some can be ignored, other's refuse to be. The thing is, the probability of an internet bad a$$ actually following through on threats in person is somewhere between zero and forgetaboutit. But it is possible. A man w/o a plan - aka 'being caught unprepared - lowers his odds of a successful conclusion.


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 20, 2014)

Truth and I think we all can be a dick at times. I'm nonviolent, but It doesn't mean I can't/won't fuck up someone's life in ways violence wouldn't hold a candle to. But when it comes to the internet, fuck it. As far as anyone knows I'm the goddamn governor! lol eta obviously some people have met me, so I'm not the governor.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 20, 2014)

is it just me, or do the majority of threads end up in some type of an (offtopic) argument?
Spending less and less time on this site for that reason.
kinda sad really...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 20, 2014)

greasemonkeymann said:


> is it just me, or do the majority of threads end up in some type of an (offtopic) argument?
> Spending less and less time on this site for that reason.
> kinda sad really...


I hate that you're sad.

Look at threads like 'pheno hunting'. You'll have better odds at finding gems in certain threads; less in others.


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Jun 20, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I hate that you're sad.
> 
> Look at threads like 'pheno hunting'. You'll have better odds at finding gems in certain threads; less in others.


 meh, I'M not sad, it's just sad that this site, that has tons of potential, seems to have issues with just getting along, which I find somewhat Ironic considering marijuana's ties with pacifism.
An analogy would be a team full of all-stars that has so much talent, but yet they mostly hate each-other and can't simply work together.
a LOT of REALLY smart and un-traditional thinkers on here, though, just wish it had less bickering and arguing over trivial shit


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 20, 2014)

Eh I just think some people like to troll or fuck around. Threads usually anywhere get off topic unless heavily moderated. regardless of bullshit, there there is so much good info on these boards. practically every Google search for anything related to cannabis will bring ya here


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 20, 2014)

I like the organics section, I don't think I've ever ignored a single user in that section could be wrong. Some sub forums are better then others with keeping the bullshit down. 

Organics people are trying to reach the same goal and help each other.

Most the people that do stupid shit, like in this thread, arent' worth the time to read their posts in the first place. So I ignore. Or like that Richard simmons guy who showed up and spams 1 liners in 50 threads a day to get his post count up. Lots contribute but there are also lots here to strictly disturb the flow of information for their own lulz

Then there's always the strong opinions, which sometimes leads to bickering, but at least that strong opinion had some substance rather then a juvenile rant concluded with a violent man-bro threat.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 20, 2014)

Scroga said:


> im interested on any info about ripped bubba please....have heard some herm reports..


Some buddy ran some Qush seeds I gave him as a gift... not sure how many hermied, but some did and he threw them all out.

5 seeds only.


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 20, 2014)

Any herms from the companies seeds they all get thrown out imo


----------



## kindnug (Jun 20, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> he ain't worth a jail sentence, the community would miss ya. Plus you are better than that



I would just call the police, but if some1 came on my private property threatening my life...
The Taser would come out first!


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 20, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I would just call the police, but if some1 came on my private property threatening my life...
> The Taser would come out first!


as much as I don't particularly like the police, that's usually what is the best idea.


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 21, 2014)

strongest tga strain is at subs house he aint releasin it


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 21, 2014)

no pms amos? do u have a thread with the bubba in it?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> no pms amos? do u have a thread with the bubba in it?


PMS ?

There are pics in the thread 'frostiest strains" that RedeyeBri started some time ago. That was a cool thread.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 21, 2014)

Think he meant no private messages?


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2014)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Think he meant no private messages?


There are no restrictions on my private mail as far as I know. Others have made the voyage with success.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jun 21, 2014)

Your box might be full.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 21, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> There are no restrictions on my private mail as far as I know. Others have made the voyage with success.





OGEvilgenius said:


> Your box might be full.


Amos, have you changed your security settings lately? The option to "Start a Conversation" with you is no longer availble and your profile is no longer viewable.


----------



## olimmilo (Jun 22, 2014)

Chernobyl is a trichrome rich stain. I effenn loving it!!


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 22, 2014)

hell yeah lime slurpee my niggah


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## tampee (Jun 23, 2014)

Richard Simmons said:


> strongest tga strain is at subs house he aint releasin it


In the form of one of the many clone only lines he has finagled and throws pollen at to charge you fools $10 per seed.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 23, 2014)

Isn't Quantum Kush supposed to have offspring near 30% THC?(claims)
I'm growing 9/20 females(100% germ) of it atm, will be oct/nov before their done though.

I don't have high expectations being my first TGA offering, and I'm only growing them because a friend paid for 2 packs under the agreement that I'd grow them.

~3-5ft. tall right now + only 2 females look similar


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 23, 2014)

cotchept said:


> lmao. also he's from Canada which I know only has a handful of black people. and I bet Canadian black dudes are super nice. so yeah it's a bit odd.
> 
> I think I read the white supremacist quote in a recent thread about him on IC if anyone wants to go dig it up. Supposedly he's been working on some new stuff.


 
WTF? I am getting dumber the further I read into this thread......come on guys and gals...seriously?

TGA is a business first!!! Money making is number 1...they do not care about herm tendencies and all that bullshit we do.....they take a strain that someone else has developed and change the name to appear that they developed it....when in actuality its just another strain that's been renamed....they are not reinventing the wheel...they care about getting your $ UPFRONT!!...everyone does it....when a guy has a internet webcast, and the main topic in a few of the vids is Subcool and his girlfriend breaking up and getting back together, I feel like vomiting on him and his girl! or ex girl...whatever. TGA="Total gongshow Amateur" IMO


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 23, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I like the organics section, I don't think I've ever ignored a single user in that section could be wrong. Some sub forums are better then others with keeping the bullshit down.
> 
> Organics people are trying to reach the same goal and help each other.
> 
> ...


Good job ignoring them pal.....lol


----------



## Big Trees (Jun 23, 2014)

Warriorbuds said:


> they take a strain that someone else has developed and change the name to appear that they developed it....when in actuality its just another strain that's been renamed.


 Please elaborate to me which strain he just renamed and redistributed, claiming it as his own?


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 23, 2014)

everyone does it


----------



## codydmagana21 (Jun 24, 2014)

This guy's full of shit don't kno what the Fuck he talks about haha

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MistaRasta (Jun 24, 2014)

Big Trees said:


> Please elaborate to me which strain he just renamed and redistributed, claiming it as his own?


Not a tga hater by any means. That being said, sub pretty much just ripped off a few bros Grimm strains, took the money and ran. Dudes pretty smart IMO, I ran his space queen from his original stock. Was soooo amazing, still have people talking about It to this day.

Can't hate by any means, all the big companies do it. Find a clone only, bx it and cross it to a bunch of other clone onlies. Og raskal, Cali connection, reserva, DNA. Then you can take it even further, with seed companies who sell you selects phenos of other breeders strains.To be fair they're all cool IMHO because they give people like me the chance to find something special that isn't just some flavor of the week. 


..ace of spades is my favorite since the space queen. Insane phenos come from that cross. Insanely potent, insanely tastey.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 24, 2014)

MistaRasta said:


> ..ace of spades is my favorite since the space queen. Insane phenos come from that cross. Insanely potent, insanely tastey.


Too bad they are discontinuing Ace of Spades, everybody seems to like it so much.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jun 25, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> Too bad they are discontinuing Ace of Spades, everybody seems to like it so much.


I wonder why? Glad I still have my ace mom, smells like lemon sweet tarts. Mmmm 

I heard sub lost his trusty f1 space queen male. Pretty sure that's why he's going with all these new kush/jtr crosses and such. I have nothing against kush strains but I did like the fact that sub was running lines to create some diversity in the community.

The space queen was truly special IMHO. I had a VERY c99 dominant pheno that yielded well, amazing smells and taste, but overall was some of the most potent smoke I'd ever had. I tried his "space bomb." Kind of a joke compared to the space queen. I had 5 females, all 5 were wayyyyy different from each other. Tiny yields of decent smoke, nothing to brag about. Tossed her immediately. 

I guess that's the variation you get when using an f2 male though..


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2014)

Had the same results w/ space bomb. Was amazed at first at how fast they pushed pistils, and the frost was early and plentiful, but they were like a plant with only bottom buds. The smoke was great, but measuring yield in joints vs zips is frustrating regardless how fast it finishes.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jun 25, 2014)

Hmm , I must have gotten a weak set of seeds or something. Don't get me wrong, these were some of the most vigorous plants I'd grown. One of my phenos was so vigorous it was crazy. Fastest genetics ever! Even more so than my ace. I thought I hit the jackpot and found a match to my old space queen mom. It's vigor was ridiculous, it's resin was dripping (most resinous pheno for sure) and it was the biggest yielder. By the time the 6th week rolled around I started checking her for any smell. 0, Amos, fucking nothing, notta. Brushed it off, harvested her, cured her up, still nothing. Smoked her, with no effect. It was the weirdest thing, she didn't make me feel a thing. Since then I don't judge plants base on resin production or vigor. (Even though they're nice to have


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 25, 2014)

Man that sucks, Ace of Spades and Chernobyl are the only TGA strains I want to try 

Hemp Depot has some Ace packs left for 80 a piece. I doubt I'll be able to grab a pack in time though just made a nice Bodhi order


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2014)

I went to TGA website and checked their list of distributors, and found 2 5-packs at a place called GTA. They have most all the older line 5 packs on special discount for buying 3 total. I'm not recommending them as I've never tried them, but am taking the gamble since they're disappearing. Looks like it's time to make babies.


----------



## Bad Karma (Jun 25, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Looks like it's time to make babies.


If you do, I'm first in line for a trade


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 25, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I went to TGA website and checked their list of distributors, and found 2 5-packs at a place called GTA. They have most all the older line 5 packs on special discount for buying 3 total. I'm not recommending them as I've never tried them, but am taking the gamble since they're disappearing. Looks like it's time to make babies.


hmm their prices aren't too bad, I might have to drive down there some time and check em out.

nevermind they closed the store


----------



## Desr (Jun 25, 2014)

i want agent orange.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jun 26, 2014)

Just had the notion to go snooping around for some old seed stock of space queen (been looking forever) And wouldn't you know it, the only bank I hadn't looked at had them. I snagged the last 8. Can't wait to get these babies. Never thought I'd get the chance to run her again. She's my favorite sativa ever!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 26, 2014)

Sea of Seeds still has 10 packs of Ace of Spades listed.




Bad Karma said:


> If you do, I'm first in line for a trade


----------



## Dre777 (Nov 19, 2015)

I've had my dealings with swamp boys, d n a and Crockett as well as others but never tga.... The cheese quake and agent orange, 9 pound hammer, querkle and strawberry daiquiri and grape lime Ricky caught my eye.... Any help from first hand eyes ? Stick with what I know or worth it? If so which one?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 19, 2015)

I would like to see if anyone has had success with them lately also? I first tried TGA back in 2012 and it was legit!!! I ordered again in 2014, same strain, and it was pretty bunk? I am not bitching, just want to know if they got their shit together? People still ask me about Vortex, maybe I will have to search for a good clone?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Nov 19, 2015)

Vortex used to smell like lime/floor cleaner

Then there was the one I was after, the A13 dom. I got 1 in my 2012 pack, real piney and lanky. It made some of the best hash too


----------



## John Dieselman (Dec 1, 2015)

Stoned metalhe ad1...so, dude was discussing SubCool...like all of us. You've seem to have had ample experience with the varieties by tga...and even know his "back story" and the 411 on his name.'*?~ and most likely intrigued by the "story of subcool's name origin" ya see...YOU KNOW EVERYTHING about sub, and his "gear" and the lineage of DQ. AND you gotta be what, ? Fact checker? Puh leeez...p.s. On tga.whatever. their official site
..they have Dairy Queen at the top as cheese x cindy99 tested as Dank #1. BAA UT...THEY LIST IT AS CHESSE X ROM X CINDY (spacequeen) down the page a bit..
I really don't know. Maybe the other 4 sites have it wrong as well. Ok
So, have done Go Time? The description sounds perfect for my medical needs but, I would only be getting a five pack and would love to get some input from someone who's actually grown it. If it's half as good as it sounds on several different descriptions I've read I'm definitely going to get it, and I'm very curious about the lineage. I don't think I've ever heard of Norton, or jog Kush, I don't know if that is an abbreviation for Joe's Kush or what. Advice would be greatly appreciated. Incidentally if you had to pick one subcool strain to have on a deserted island what would it be? And why?


----------



## Dre777 (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyone on tga seeds? Which to get? I mentioned which ones caught my eye . Agent orange, querkle , cheesquake, grape lime Ricky and 9 pound hammer... He seems to cross everything with space queen... I haven't had any dealings nor seen his strains in true form in person... There are nurseries that carry them but instead if 6 or 12 they offer only 5 and they seem to be half the price of other breeders... I'm in Southern California ... I'm also looking for a good and reliable nursery ... Can someone with experience maybe elaborate? Is it worth the grow? Donations? Difficulty ?..:: anyone? Also can someone maybe message me if nurseries or co ops who carry legitimate beans in south California? I really need help please....


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2015)

Dre777 said:


> Anyone on tga seeds? Which to get?


My preference is JTR crosses, though Agent Orange was rather weak. You can't go wrong starting w/ Chernobyl.


----------



## Dre777 (Dec 2, 2015)

JTR is which strain?... And agent orange, do you mean the plant itself or the finished product? Even when grown and cured without a hitch indoors as perfect as it could get with the strain it still comes out weak?... I've heard a lot of the strains from t g a over the last two weeks are referred to as weak or low yielding... Also did you use soil?


----------



## Dre777 (Dec 2, 2015)

John Dieselman said:


> Stoned metalhe ad1...so, dude was discussing SubCool...like all of us. You've seem to have had ample experience with the varieties by tga...and even know his "back story" and the 411 on his name.'*?~ and most likely intrigued by the "story of subcool's name origin" ya see...YOU KNOW EVERYTHING about sub, and his "gear" and the lineage of DQ. AND you gotta be what, ? Fact checker? Puh leeez...p.s. On tga.whatever. their official site
> ..they have Dairy Queen at the top as cheese x cindy99 tested as Dank #1. BAA UT...THEY LIST IT AS CHESSE X ROM X CINDY (spacequeen) down the page a bit..
> I really don't know. Maybe the other 4 sites have it wrong as well. Ok
> So, have done Go Time? The description sounds perfect for my medical needs but, I would only be getting a five pack and would love to get some input from someone who's actually grown it. If it's half as good as it sounds on several different descriptions I've read I'm definitely going to get it, and I'm very curious about the lineage. I don't think I've ever heard of Norton, or jog Kush, I don't know if that is an abbreviation for Joe's Kush or what. Advice would be greatly appreciated. Incidentally if you had to pick one subcool strain to have on a deserted island what would it be? And why?


I too would also like to know that as well, the site and pictures and descriptions seem to be what someone looking for quality medicine would be looking for, and t g a even has soil recipes and they even tell you legitimate sources on where to get them which is different from other breeders or over seas... I've had great dealings with all d n a/ d n a reserva privada/ grow your own/ Crockett farms and swamp boys and a few other breeders but t g a and subcool seem to be like right around the corner and have tons of info but objective experience with them is hard to find....


----------



## Dre777 (Dec 2, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> My preference is JTR crosses, though Agent Orange was rather weak. You can't go wrong starting w/ Chernobyl.


But amos Otis I got a bit off topic with you, what strain is JTR and what medium was the grow? And was it the plant itself or final cured product?... Low yielding? Low potency? Taste?.... I'm just confused a bit and with everything seeming that is a cross of space queen with something and then being open and listing reps and co ops that have them.... Subcool was even kind enough to send me soil recipes when I was a newbie that I've amended a bit but has sort of been my foundation and has been great with other breeders. You seem to have experience. Maybe you can message me? Or post a few details on those strains and just overall grow from medium to final cured medicine if you could? I'm currently looking to fill my limited space with t g as at the moment but hesitant... Any help would really help a few of us out. I joined here to ask about them


----------



## The Knave (Dec 2, 2015)

Dre777 said:


> JTR is which strain?...


JTR....Jack the Ripper


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Jack_the_Ripper/TGA_Subcool_Seeds/


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 2, 2015)

I wish I could try them all. Everybody is out if stock.


----------



## The Knave (Dec 2, 2015)

dandyrandy said:


> I wish I could try them all. Everybody is out if stock.


Cough*HempDepot*cough


----------



## GroErr (Dec 2, 2015)

dandyrandy said:


> I wish I could try them all. Everybody is out if stock.


http://cannabisseedsforsale.com/product/tga-subcool-seeds/jack-the-ripper/
2x 5packs are cheaper than 1x 10 pack(??)


----------



## Dre777 (Dec 2, 2015)

Ohhhhhhhhh, Jack the Ripper ....what about space queen? Seems like every strain is a cross with space queen... I've never had it or seen it and I've been around a lot of places... How is space queen by itself and why is it used in almost every t g a strain?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2015)

Dre777 said:


> JTR is which strain?... And agent orange, do you mean the plant itself or the finished product? Even when grown and cured without a hitch indoors as perfect as it could get with the strain it still comes out weak?... I've heard a lot of the strains from t g a over the last two weeks are referred to as weak or low yielding... Also did you use soil?


1. Jack the Ripper
2.finished product
3.yes
4. no - DWC


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 2, 2015)

I just got some Timewreck. Next cycle.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2015)

Dre777 said:


> But amos Otis I got a bit off topic with you, what strain is JTR and what medium was the grow? And was it the plant itself or final cured product?... Low yielding? Low potency? Taste?.... I'm just confused a bit and with everything seeming that is a cross of space queen with something and then being open and listing reps and co ops that have them.... Subcool was even kind enough to send me soil recipes when I was a newbie that I've amended a bit but has sort of been my foundation and has been great with other breeders. You seem to have experience. Maybe you can message me? Or post a few details on those strains and just overall grow from medium to final cured medicine if you could? I'm currently looking to fill my limited space with t g as at the moment but hesitant... Any help would really help a few of us out. I joined here to ask about them


1. 2. 3. - see previous post
4. no
5. yes
6. orange
7. no
8. no



Dre777 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh, Jack the Ripper ....what about space queen? Seems like every strain is a cross with space queen... I've never had it or seen it and I've been around a lot of places... How is space queen by itself and why is it used in almost every t g a strain?


1. I prefer JtR over Space Queen. That's why I recommended JtR.
2. Flavorful, but less potent than JtR, ime.
3. Because most breeders have one or a few males that they consider good breeding stock. SubCool digs Space Queen, obviously.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 2, 2015)

Now I have order jtr... sigh


----------



## MetalHead75 (Dec 2, 2015)

My only experience growing TGA is his Dairy Queen, which I have been running for a little over a year now. It was a clone given to me from a friend last summer. It's not the most potent strain I run, but it's among the top in the taste category and a favorite among my patients. It really does have a creamy fruit like taste to it.


----------



## questiondj42 (Dec 2, 2015)

dandyrandy said:


> I wish I could try them all. Everybody is out if stock.


James Bean Company?


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 3, 2015)

questiondj42 said:


> James Bean Company?


I got hooked up with pnw souvenirs.


----------



## coonhound (Dec 3, 2015)

i should be getting my agent orange any day now, cant wait . hope i get a orange tasteing one


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 8, 2015)

Chernobyl getting close to done. Wondering if it's a Tiny Bomb like pheno where the buds get bigger with more root mass. This was done in a 1 gallon smart pot. I've had good luck in these with coco/perlite a little worm castings and some botanicare + some locally made kelp and fish extracts. Anyway it smells pretty incredible. Lime cleaner. It will be kept for a while if it smokes as fantastic as it smells. Even if it doesn't get me high at all it really smells that nice IMO.


----------



## Dre777 (Dec 9, 2015)

Any ideas on getting beans in California? Any trusted nurseries/ co op? Anyone? In set and ready just looking for 4 different strains.... T g a, D N A/ Reserva privada, dj short, Dutch passion, greenhouse seeds by Arjan, swamp boys , elemental Crockett farms and rare dankness are what I've been driving from San Diego to San Francisco to find them... Any place in Southern California ? I've tried soothing seeds but they are expensive by the bean-20-38$ each.... Got grape kush and blueberry widow which are looking good but I need some help, anyone on these forums must know of a place or two?


----------



## Dre777 (Dec 9, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Chernobyl getting close to done. Wondering if it's a Tiny Bomb like pheno where the buds get bigger with more root mass. This was done in a 1 gallon smart pot. I've had good luck in these with coco/perlite a little worm castings and some botanicare + some locally made kelp and fish extracts. Anyway it smells pretty incredible. Lime cleaner. It will be kept for a while if it smokes as fantastic as it smells. Even if it doesn't get me high at all it really smells that nice IMO.


I've never experienced Chernobyl but I heard the last two weeks it swells up... Also why not tying some branches down as a sea of green and get fatter buds and move the leaves out of the way.... Also check out everwoodfarm.com.... Put together a good soil recipe and it's pretty much just water , they have great soluble nitrogen, liquid bone meal, a kelp and potash liquid and one of the best micro nutrients I've ever tried... Their single ingredient soil amendments are also top shelf.... Their pro mix dte soil and d t e compost is also amazing .... Tried all sorts, I keep going back to them, fresh as can be, composted 12 weeks already and half the price of any hydro or organic store......99 cents to 2 dollars a pound depending on which soil amendment. They offer down to earth, botanicare, and advanced nutrients and others as well... They also have a bunch of different soil recipes on the site and even build one to your specifications and compost it for 12 well for ya....


----------



## coonhound (Dec 9, 2015)

ive been running chernobyl for some time now and i love this strain. dont have a single bad thing to say about this .. all though i like to smoke it when its fresh amd green it seems to loose some taste when dried all the way. it may just be me... lol...


----------



## phunt (Dec 9, 2015)

Most potent tga strain for me was theVoid. The Apollo bx right behind that. Time wreck was pretty good also Brian berry can hold its own. Dairy queen had an insane cherry and cheese flavor but not my strongest. Chernobyl did nothing for me. With that being said Sub crosses hybrids so the variety you get from the crosses is absurd. There is 0% stability in anything I've grown from him but 10 packs should provide a keeper. Most of the variety is good but only a few gems. Flavors are real good, yields for what I have grown except the void have been on the lower side.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2015)

coonhound said:


> ive been running chernobyl for some time now and i love this strain. dont have a single bad thing to say about this .. all though i like to smoke it when its fresh amd green it seems to loose some taste when dried all the way. .


Very true.



OGEvilgenius said:


> Chernobyl getting close to done. Wondering if it's a Tiny Bomb like pheno where the buds get bigger with more root mass. This was done in a 1 gallon smart pot.


I've ran several, and have never seen anything close to this small a yield. They've always yielded above avg for me [ dwc ].


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 9, 2015)

MetalHead75 said:


> My only experience growing TGA is his Dairy Queen, which I have been running for a little over a year now. It was a clone given to me from a friend last summer. It's not the most potent strain I run, but it's among the top in the taste category and a favorite among my patients. It really does have a creamy fruit like taste to it.


Are you in MI?

I had a clone only DQ that was very bushy, sweet stinky smell, fair yield but a pain to trim.

Tastes phenomenal and great high.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2015)

phunt said:


> Flavors are real good, yields for what I have grown except the void have been on the lower side.


Really? 

As said in previous post, all chernobyls have yielded well, jilly beans are huge yielders, ripped bubba and ace of spades also + yields, and agent orange as well. Timewreck yielded really well.........actually, the _only _TGA that didn't yield + avg was Space Bomb.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Dec 9, 2015)

I try too reserve considering my other brothers gear, however I felt I needed too chime in on this one. Been out here in Colorado nearly two years now and nobody has tried them all however as a medical patient, I have smoked much and many of what's supposed too be the best. We have a dispensary down here that grows organic outdoor ever year and most of their stuff is sub's. I have probably smoked all of this mans strains and many different phenotypes within each genetic line and so I feel I can give some honest and unbiased feedback. Do not know the man, so let's remember that. Just his gear. Pros of sub's gear. Extreme resin producers, cacaphony of phenotypes too search for and god only knows what you may find and it can truly become a jewel of the Nile. Good females are good females and usually will not herm and sub has enough good sense too use males and I always respected that as he understands their value and doesn't obviously have loads of colloidal silver sitting around. Found a phenotype of agent orange one time that was amazing. Orange as could be even the stalk and stems and buds, possibly one of the best phenotypes of the strain. Found a Chernobyl one time that literally dripped with resin and cut early would nearly give a heart attack. Found a Pandora box, that was the closest phenotype too Mexican horny weed I've ever found and would make your wife run from you lol. Sub's got good stuff when you find it and give it high blue hid and plenty time on the vine too show the insane amounts of resin a select pheno will give grown organic. Organic, kudos too sub for that also. Now the con's. Yield wise, sub's stuff is not too impressive and I would love too work with you brother and help with your yields in your genetics. Unfortunately also, sub's genetics are pretty prone too herm until you find a good solid female and I've seen some mildew issues with some. Sub's bushes also don't have the real thick branches I like too see and that can be corrected as well with some old school added too his mix. Also, the fact that you have too search so hard for good pheno shows he's not stabilizing as he could. You go and buy a oz of crazy train today and loved it and next week you buy crazy train and its different. That's not good from consumer standpoint. So, best strains of his that seem too be the most stable when tried are: Jilly bean as I've only seen 4 -5 phenos and all similar and one is like pure candy and a joy too encounter. Agent orange, most popular out here and the one too look for is the true orange pheno and not the tangerine pheno and it will plant you for hours son. Ace of spades, seems too be pretty consistent and a nice balance of chemicals that could make this one his best and one I will grab quicker than any. Penny wise, this is a strain he needs too put some commitment into. Couple pheno not impressive, however a couple are very impressive and make wonderful smurf fudge. Jacks cleaner, as far as I'm concerned he could have stopped here lol. His best sativa period no questions. Just a few phenos however the one that has a nasty lemon pinesol scent is the one you want. You'll know it as it smells like a lemon hinny and isn't very pleasant too smell during early flower and drips resin and takes a while too ripen to even true THC stage but will melt your eyes out. One love sub and here if needed brother. Rev.thenatural


----------



## phunt (Dec 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Really?
> 
> As said in previous post, all chernobyls have yielded well, jilly beans are huge yielders, ripped bubba and ace of spades also + yields, and agent orange as well. Timewreck yielded really well.........actually, the _only _TGA that didn't yield + avg was Space Bomb.


The only one of those i've tried is the chernobyl. Out of a five pack I had one had a decent yield. Sub uses mostly tropical varieties that are not meant to be big yielders, just good resin producers. Compare any of his stuff to a critical cross or a chunky indica and there will be no comparison in yield. You can produce good yields with time and training but you can do that with anything.


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 9, 2015)

everyone keeps saying sub breeding or using....does he actually do his own breeding now? he always had others doing it. what tropical variety did he ever use?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Dec 9, 2015)

phunt said:


> The only one of those i've tried is the chernobyl. Out of a five pack I had one had a decent yield. Sub uses mostly tropical varieties that are not meant to be big yielders, just good resin producers. Compare any of his stuff to a critical cross or a chunky indica and there will be no comparison in yield. You can produce good yields with time and training but you can do that with anything.


Nail on the head brother. Sub needs some wild oaxacan introduced too his Sativa's. I could help him on that. Oaxacan would take nothing from his grease machines and would add vigour and strength and yield gallore too his lineup. Flowering would be lengthened just a bit but so worth it and would still get medicinal in Colorado outdoors as the oaxacan would love this high elevation and closer proximity too the sun. Just imagine a jacks cleaner with buds like the hso blue dream ! He needs pure oaxacan for this and a male of course and would take nothing too minimal from his flavors and add everything too his effects and genetic strength for a new generation. Too many of his strains are like jack the ripper and his firsts are still his best. Blessings, rev.thenatural


----------



## elkamino (Dec 9, 2015)

I find my JTR to be quite strong, up and happy. Resinous too: 

But this Void (aka Purple Apollo 13) is stronger:


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Dec 9, 2015)

elkamino said:


> I find my JTR to be quite strong, up and happy. Resinous too:View attachment 3560613 View attachment 3560615
> 
> But this Void (aka Purple Apollo 13) is stronger:
> 
> ...


Another great example of how resinous sub's gear can get and it gets greasier still. They just need that wild kick put too em for the next 20 lol. Great job! Rev.


----------



## phunt (Dec 9, 2015)

brimck325 said:


> everyone keeps saying sub breeding or using....does he actually do his own breeding now? he always had others doing it. what tropical variety did he ever use?


From what I understand dude is pretty sick. So most likely you're going to see more tga strains bred by others in the tga company. Most of his stuff is "tropical" or "sativa" narrow leaf cultivars. Could be more "indica" in there now his menu is getting pretty large.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2015)

phunt said:


> Compare any of his stuff to a critical cross or a chunky indica and there will be no comparison in yield. You can produce good yields with time and training but you can do that with anything.


I'm not a stockholder, friend, just stating my experiences. I've put no more time or training with TGA plants than any others - they all get treated to the same assembly line: x weeks in veg, then bloom to finish.

As for criticals - you bet - bigger yields. But a big yield of grade C crap isn't what I'm after, ya dig?  So, I'll clarify - I've found the TGA plants I've run to consistently yield above avg compared to other strains I've run.


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 9, 2015)

sub didn't do much if any breeding in the past. well, from a few years ago back i guess i should say. i stopped following him about 4-5 years ago.1 of the guys who did quite a bit of the behind the scene breeding stops around riu once in a while.


----------



## questiondj42 (Dec 9, 2015)

I know it's technically homegrown natural wonders, but does anyone have any experience with quantum kush?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2015)

questiondj42 said:


> I know it's technically homegrown natural wonders, but does anyone have any experience with quantum kush?



https://www.rollitup.org/t/quantum-kush-38-thc.839665/


----------



## MetalHead75 (Dec 9, 2015)

a senile fungus said:


> Are you in MI?
> 
> I had a clone only DQ that was very bushy, sweet stinky smell, fair yield but a pain to trim.
> 
> Tastes phenomenal and great high.


Yes sir I am from MI, northeast part about an hour north of Flint.

My pheno of the DQ doesn't get real bushy unless I top it a few times. But as far as the trimming goes, the buds get nice and solid at the end so it's not too bad to trim compared to some other strains I run. This here is part of my outdoor grow this year. There's five plants in this pic and the two on the far left are Dairy Queens, which are bushy looking here, but each was topped six times or so before flowering set in.


----------



## phunt (Dec 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm not a stockholder, friend, just stating my experiences. I've put no more time or training with TGA plants than any others - they all get treated to the same assembly line: x weeks in veg, then bloom to finish.
> 
> As for criticals - you bet - bigger yields. But a big yield of grade C crap isn't what I'm after, ya dig?  So, I'll clarify - I've found the TGA plants I've run to consistently yield above avg compared to other strains I've run.


I'm in the same boat. I never meant his stuff yielded crap, i was comparing to commercial big bud yields. For grade A, I agree it yields better than a lot. I don't have a problem with any of the yields from the ones I've kept. The void and Timewreck yielded heaviest for me.


----------



## Siino Gardens (Dec 9, 2015)

I got a better idea, instead of buying a crapshoot of seeds just go buy some LEDS and your resin will increase itself lol.


----------



## Dre777 (Dec 9, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Nail on the head brother. Sub needs some wild oaxacan introduced too his Sativa's. I could help him on that. Oaxacan would take nothing from his grease machines and would add vigour and strength and yield gallore too his lineup. Flowering would be lengthened just a bit but so worth it and would still get medicinal in Colorado outdoors as the oaxacan would love this high elevation and closer proximity too the sun. Just imagine a jacks cleaner with buds like the hso blue dream ! He needs pure oaxacan for this and a male of course and would take nothing too minimal from his flavors and add everything too his effects and genetic strength for a new generation. Too many of his strains are like jack the ripper and his firsts are still his best. Blessings, rev.thenatural


Say i had the Oaxaca, would you be bañe yo cross them yourself?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Very true.
> 
> 
> 
> I've ran several, and have never seen anything close to this small a yield. They've always yielded above avg for me [ dwc ].


The other Chernobyl plants are going to yield more for sure.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 9, 2015)

10 Timewreck have arrived. Smoking 3d now.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 9, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Nail on the head brother. Sub needs some wild oaxacan introduced too his Sativa's. I could help him on that. Oaxacan would take nothing from his grease machines and would add vigour and strength and yield gallore too his lineup. Flowering would be lengthened just a bit but so worth it and would still get medicinal in Colorado outdoors as the oaxacan would love this high elevation and closer proximity too the sun. Just imagine a jacks cleaner with buds like the hso blue dream ! He needs pure oaxacan for this and a male of course and would take nothing too minimal from his flavors and add everything too his effects and genetic strength for a new generation. Too many of his strains are like jack the ripper and his firsts are still his best. Blessings, rev.thenatural


Last I heard he was working with some landrace Mexican.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2015)

dandyrandy said:


> 10 Timewreck have arrived. Smoking 3d now.


How is the 3D ? I picked up a $25 5 pack not long ago.



phunt said:


> I'm in the same boat. I never meant his stuff yielded crap, i was comparing to commercial big bud yields. For grade A, I agree it yields better than a lot. I don't have a problem with any of the yields from the ones I've kept. The void and Timewreck yielded heaviest for me.


Also got a $25 pack of the void in the same sale. Good smoke?


----------



## phunt (Dec 9, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> How is the 3D ? I picked up a $25 5 pack not long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Also got a $25 pack of the void in the same sale. Good smoke?


The void was real good although huge variety in my pack. Very good yield on all phenos. The one I kept was a sour grape beast. I also had a peppery pheno that was nasty until a cure of atleast 3 months after that it was a spicy grape. It's one I may grab another pack of some day. Huge difference in flower time 8-12 weeks depending on pheno.


----------



## TubeAndJar (Dec 10, 2015)

stonedmetalhead1 said:


> Dairy Queen is Cheese x C99 there's no romulan in it. I don't know whats up with the Attitude but they have the lineage wrong on several TGA strains.


You should go to TGA site and look at Dairy Queen... scroll down a little bit.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 10, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> How is the 3D ? I picked up a $25 5 pack not long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Also got a $25 pack of the void in the same sale. Good smoke?


I liked it enough to keep a clone of one of the phenos. Out of 2 seeds I got 2 females. One was very good and had the vortex trait of buds from the stem fan leaf intersection. Smelled like baby poop in the jar with a hint of playdoh. My buddy loves it. It's tough working on stuff together. We can't find shit with our heads in a 480vac panel live. We are retrofitting a drive on a machine and he lost his strippers 3 times. Got it dun though..


----------



## Dre777 (Dec 10, 2015)

Well just found agent orange with 9 pound hammer, jillybean, huerkle and cheesquake ... I'll see what comes of it and keep it posted.... I have a Mexican (Michoacán) but don't know how to cross breed..... Wanted to take advantage of males . As stated here a few times maybe crossing with Oaxaca....


----------



## Dre777 (Dec 10, 2015)

OGEvilgenius said:


> Chernobyl getting close to done. Wondering if it's a Tiny Bomb like pheno where the buds get bigger with more root mass. This was done in a 1 gallon smart pot. I've had good luck in these with coco/perlite a little worm castings and some botanicare + some locally made kelp and fish extracts. Anyway it smells pretty incredible. Lime cleaner. It will be kept for a while if it smokes as fantastic as it smells. Even if it doesn't get me high at all it really smells that nice IMO.


Has it swelled it up yet? It looks like it might have more time....


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2015)

dandyrandy said:


> I liked it enough to keep a clone of one of the phenos. Out of 2 seeds I got 2 females. One was very good and had the vortex trait of buds from the stem fan leaf intersection. Smelled like baby poop in the jar with a hint of playdoh. My buddy loves it.


Was the finish time as fast as advertised?

I've yet to comprehend why 'baby poop' is a selling point for TGA on some strains.....


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 10, 2015)

Dre777 said:


> Has it swelled it up yet? It looks like it might have more time....


Still not chopped it yet. Been trichrome watching. Still has some time left. Don't expect it to swell that much though. It could be a similar trait to tiny bomb which without root mass does the same thing or it could just be a low yielder no real big deal the rest look more promising yield wise.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Dec 11, 2015)

Dre777 said:


> Say i had the Oaxaca, would you be bañe yo cross them yourself?


All cannabis started as the original oaxacan Christmas trees. Oaxacan over the generations were scattered abroad after given too Adam and pollinated with different things from different regions and took on the different characteristics of those pollinating partners over time brother. You can never go wrong breeding an ox into anything as they all started from the originals and will allow your genetics too yield better and be very strong. Problem, Oaxaca is very diverse and many microclimates making it a very unique place on earth and very fertile. Meaning, not all Oaxaca's are the originals. If you have seeds you expect could be pure Oaxaca, one quick way too know you have the original, is it will out grow any other tropical sativa in its path 3 to 1 every time. They will have the longest most beautiful full branches you've ever seen and their buds will foxtail but not as bad as some lowland. The top bud is huge and you should never top one and they do take time too ripen or they taste like crap and no high. One under 1000 watt hid all too itself, needs at least 20 weeks too even get medicinal. Good luck and you won't go wrong and then you can enjoy good strong genetics of your own. Blessings, rev.thenatural


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 11, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> All cannabis started as the original oaxacan Christmas trees. Oaxacan over the generations were scattered abroad after given too Adam...


Adam Dunn??


----------



## Dre777 (Dec 11, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> All cannabis started as the original oaxacan Christmas trees. Oaxacan over the generations were scattered abroad after given too Adam and pollinated with different things from different regions and took on the different characteristics of those pollinating partners over time brother. You can never go wrong breeding an ox into anything as they all started from the originals and will allow your genetics too yield better and be very strong. Problem, Oaxaca is very diverse and many microclimates making it a very unique place on earth and very fertile. Meaning, not all Oaxaca's are the originals. If you have seeds you expect could be pure Oaxaca, one quick way too know you have the original, is it will out grow any other tropical sativa in its path 3 to 1 every time. They will have the longest most beautiful full branches you've ever seen and their buds will foxtail but not as bad as some lowland. The top bud is huge and you should never top one and they do take time too ripen or they taste like crap and no high. One under 1000 watt hid all too itself, needs at least 20 weeks too even get medicinal. Good luck and you won't go wrong and then you can enjoy good strong genetics of your own. Blessings, rev.thenatural


They were given to me by a research collective a little while back from the owner .... They are the mexican sativa used in a Few of Arjans greenhouse strains... I don't know how to cross breed, I've tried but no luck at all


----------



## Dre777 (Dec 11, 2015)

Dre777 said:


> They were given to me by a research collective a little while back from the owner .... They are the mexican sativa used in a Few of Arjans greenhouse strains... I don't know how to cross breed, I've tried but no luck at all


I also didnt want to try just germinating them alone as I know the yield and potency would be quite low... Don't have the luxury to try....


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Dec 11, 2015)

Dre777 said:


> They were given to me by a research collective a little while back from the owner .... They are the mexican sativa used in a Few of Arjans greenhouse strains... I don't know how to cross breed, I've tried but no luck at all


I've got a pretty good eye for pure ones. If you hatch it sport a picture and we will see. I'll give you an honest opinion and that's all. Good luck, rev.thenatural


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 12, 2015)

I ran Ace Of Spades and Space Candy last round, both had killer bag appeal and smells, but once again were lacking in potency. So far all TGA strains I've ran looked and smelled good but all of them had a weak potency, I guess it just takes a lot of pheno hunting with TGA.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 24, 2015)

I mentioned the structure of Chernobyl was really really nice. I meant it. Also the lowers develop pretty well considering all things. These are good traits. Only downside I can see so far is it takes a bit longer to trim than average for me although if you were a commercial trimmer it wouldn't take as long.







Up close:







Not the best pics unfortunately the camera phone I have not quite mastered yet on this one.

And a neat picture of the moon I got tonight for kicks:







As far as smoke report goes: I'm very satisfied. I will be keeping one of these for a while. Which is TBD but the girl you see above yielded just over a zip which is a pretty good number for the small container. The first real frostly but small budded girl yielded 20g - not big buds but quite a few of them and they are greasy and heavy for their size. 

The flavor comes through nicely on a vaporizer and the high is the kind I enjoy. I am happy with this one for sure.

Will be kept for a while. Going to get more packs just in case probably will keep hunting to see if I find something that's pure magic. I'd rate the potency one step below my best SP but it's hardly a fair comparison given the numbers I've grown. It ain't that far off though. And I really like the buzz.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2015)

[QUOTE="OGEvilgenius, post: 12177853, member: 383595"

As far as smoke report goes: I'm very satisfied. [/QUOTE]

It's a consistently +vg plant, and now and then better than that, I've found.


----------



## coonhound (Dec 24, 2015)

i just drooped agent orange , looking for a citrus taste.


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 29, 2015)

love this jtr pheno.

my 100% fav "from seed" tga find. in 6 years of growing his gear. 

great pheno , killer flavor , insane resin production, clones easy , good+ yield, grows like a banshee, easy care, smells like it smokes ...very lemons & cream


----------



## Al Yamoni (Dec 30, 2015)

mucha_mota said:


> love this jtr pheno.
> 
> my 100% fav "from seed" tga find. in 6 years of growing his gear.
> 
> ...


popped the last two of my JTR a couple weeks ago and got lil runts. This looks and sounds like the first pheno that I had and have been chasing! Good job on her, she looks great.


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 30, 2015)

Al Yamoni said:


> popped the last two of my JTR a couple weeks ago and got lil runts. This looks and sounds like the first pheno that I had and have been chasing! Good job on her, she looks great.


some more JTR love.
i got lucky. yet the odds when u crack alot are slightly in ur favor.

lately my luck has been super good.
still, as u know, u need a keen eye when doing work from small selections.

this pheno , she caught my eye early. & i was cracking a few JTR seeds here & there.
still have 6 left. would [email protected] the rest to you but im not even going there at all 

was sent subby's personal cut of "dairy queen" , its in a 2 gallon hempy now.
gonna flower that off next month. ill show & grow that one too.

jtr though. never leaving.

gotta learn her better. you can see the leaf tips. my feed in general is 600 to 700ppm which i consider just right ...but seems to "not good for her".

gonna move to liquid seaweed as primary & nutes as secondary in the rotation. 

i wanna feed more like a tonic & not like a synthetic blitz all the time.
still need the bloom booster imo but just relax on the nutes a tad...


----------



## mucha_mota (Dec 30, 2015)

jtr


----------

